
Show HN: The average HTTP response code - jedimastert
https://amtunlimited.github.io/average-response/
======
jedimastert
From the README:

> The Average HTTP Response

> As calculated from the most recent daily batch of telemetry data from the
> Firefox nightly build.

> But y tho?

> I was looking over some logs, trying to see if a new feature I had made had
> resulted in an increase of errors/non-200 responses as a quick and dirty
> "Did I break something" metric. I decided to throw the data in a spreadsheet
> and do stats at it before trying to do anything Python-y or whatever, but
> forgot to turn the error codes into strings, so they were treated as just
> values, meaning I got back things like averages and the like. I had just
> learn that Mozilla puts out public telemetry data, so I threw that into a
> spreadsheet, texted a friend the entire story, and he responded

> > Wow! That is AGGRESSIVELY useless!

> At that point I knew I must tell the world...

